# Recipe photos



## cc2003btw (Sep 24, 2005)

I know i only registered yesterday, but i instantly saw that most recipes dont have a photo to show the end result. Let's face it, seeing a dish in its full glory is what tips you over the edge to eat it, so can we try and get more photos of the dishes youre posting about. Just a short idea.   
cheers.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 24, 2005)

That's a good point CC, check out the members photo corner and go to "cooking", you can find many photos of the proud products from the members.  (Iris, "Floridagirl" is a very good photographer of her creations)
One of the probs is probably when the food is prepared we are too hungry/anxious to taste the food and just forget about getting our camera out...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  but I am sure many people would agree with you, we shall do our best...


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 24, 2005)

Yep - if someone is going to post a pic of their food they usually post it in the photo gallery cooking forum.  I've got a couple in there - it really does help to "see".


----------

